
Smart Bomb in Every Garage? Driverless Cars and the Future of Terrorist Attacks - privong
http://www.start.umd.edu/news/smart-bomb-every-garage-driverless-cars-and-future-terrorist-attacks
======
bediger4000
_The following is part of a series of thought pieces authored by members of
the START Consortium._

In other words, a movie plot "terrorist" "attack", unanchored to reality by
any evidence, erupting from the fever dreams of people who work in the
national security industry.

On the other hand, it does provide a needed counterweight to all the "Gee,
Whiz!" super optimistic propaganda about self-driving cars.

